# What are my chances?



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 3, 2015)

So as I've mentioned in a couple of other threads, I'm going to have to quit my trt already, only a couple months into it. 

The insurance won't cover it and I can't afford it out of pocket.

I'm guessing that the PH that I took all those years ago is the cause of my shutdown. 

So what are my chances of kick starting my natural test with a proper pct? 

Am I too far gone, or too little too late kinda thing?

I'm at work tossing things around my head so I haven't had much time to search the board. Sorry for that.

Any help or incite is appreciated 

I'm currently doing 100mg a week of test cyp


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm not sure where it's at. But look for Cashouts thread on doing a restart


----------



## Paolos (Jun 3, 2015)

Hydro ever consider doing your own TRT? You could supplement with test for $300.00 yr plus pins and ancillaries.
as long as you get bloodwork done 2-3 times a year that's another $225.00 + or -. 

As long as your conservative and truly get bloods done I would think you should be fine. Of course that's
just a blanket statement without knowing anything about your situation (medical or otherwise)... Just a thought.

I have a script but that's just for the sake of having one. 95% of what I use is outside of my Docs knowledge.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 3, 2015)

man i stopped cold turkey this past october and by april my natural levels were at a high ive never had since being put on trt about 7-8-10 yrs ago, cant remember when i started its been a while.... but my natural levels came back at 567... with no pct or anything just going thru hell until i felt somewhat normal again.... 

other trt options:

hcg monotherapy, clomid etc.... and ugl.... its not the same, and more risk, but do what u need to do....


who is ur insurance by the way? how come ur doc hasnt wrote a letter to the insurance to explain it all? or go find urself a D.O. as opposed to an md if thats what it takes?


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 3, 2015)

Other than having low t I'm perfectly healthy. I get my blood work done yearly to make sure I don't have anything sneaking up on me, diabetes, sugar, ect.

I will read cashouts thread when I get out of work. The self medicating has crossed my mind, I just have to do more research so to speak.

Honestly I would love to not have to worry about any of it anymore but I'm afraid that's not in my cards ya know? 

I'm just fed up with the doctors and the insurance company and constantly being dicked around


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 3, 2015)

look for cashouts thread.  very informative.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 3, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> I'm just fed up with the doctors and the insurance company and constantly being dicked around



Amen.

You and me both brother.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 3, 2015)

The Cashout thread was made a sticky. HERE you go.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks guys, I will read it over and decide from there


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 8, 2015)

So the guy I'm talking to can't get ahold of test cyp for my self medicating.

He can get test e though, I know that test e has a shorter half life, but can it still be used for self medicating? 

Maybe split the doses each week?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 8, 2015)

HydroEJP88 said:


> So the guy I'm talking to can't get ahold of test cyp for my self medicating.
> 
> He can get test e though, I know that test e has a shorter half life, but can it still be used for self medicating?
> 
> Maybe split the doses each week?



The difference in half life between Test E and Test C is negligible for most. Test E, pinned 2x weekly, can work fine for TRT.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jun 8, 2015)

That's what I was thinking too, I just wanted a second opinion on it, thanks


----------

